# Stinky booty



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey guys I forgot to ask this question awhile ago and Ruby just had another stinky butt episode that reminded me.

Since about her 4 month mark she started randomly having these really horrid stinky butt moments that are just awful. Now I'm aware of anal glands, but I've never had to deal with them before. I have two other dogs who have never had this problem before. It'll happen like once a month and will linger around for a couple of days before I either bathe her or it dissipates on its own.

She's 6 months now, and awhile ago I tried to go in and manually push on her anal glands. Nothing came out. I even tried it when she was having a stinky butt fit and still nothing came out. I can't even feel any nobs/bumps either. I wiped her clean, and the smell was still there. If it rubs up against anything she'll lick the area clean. But she doesn't do the butt rub thing on the carpet. She doesn't even try and clean it. It's not like a normal case of anal gland swelling.

I've read that diet can effect anal glands. And she's on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy and a home-made wet food in the morning. She also loves to eat a lot of fruit. [Not too much though.] Her poop is perfectly fine, it's never runny or too hard. Maybe she needs something else in her diet? I'm not sure.

I don't even know if it is her glands. Any ideas?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I would have the vet check it out at the onset of the next episode. Is there a reason why you give her wet food in the morning?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to be a groomer and let me tell you PLEASE do not try to express anal glands! Only a vet should do it, and even then only if it is absolutely necessary. A dog can express its own by cleaning itself or by pooping, at least a dog that is healthy and on a good food. 

She might have just expressed them herself since she probably is not pooping them out.

Not sure if you have tried it but a raw diet is excellent for anal gland issues...


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I used to be a groomer and let me tell you PLEASE do not try to express anal glands! Only a vet should do it, and even then only if it is absolutely necessary. A dog can express its own by cleaning itself or by pooping, at least a dog that is healthy and on a good food.
> 
> She might have just expressed them herself since she probably is not pooping them out.
> 
> Not sure if you have tried it but a raw diet is excellent for anal gland issues...


She has a lot of digestive troubles and can't really handle raw food. I have to cook most of her food before she can fully digest it. I want to try cleaner, more organic meat with her but sadly it's very hard to find. I juts don't feel comfortable with her eating RAW grocery store meat.

Do you recommend any type of meat that might help. I could go to our butcher shop and see if they have anything.

Someone told me that it's probably her just expelling them on her own. But I've never had this problem with any other dog. Why is her butt the stinky butt?


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I would have the vet check it out at the onset of the next episode. Is there a reason why you give her wet food in the morning?


She's stuck to a very strict schedule due to urinary problems. She's always ate first thing in the morning. And then she'll graze on kibble throughout the day. Maybe 2 cups worth.

Her wetfood = hamburger, sweet potatoes, peas, carrots, rice, blueberries.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmm...I would do away with allowing her to graze. I personally would feed her twice a day, leave it own for half an hour And then take up. Oh and i might do away with the rice if it is white rice. What kind of rice is it?


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Hmmm...I would do away with allowing her to graze. I personally would feed her twice a day, leave it own for half an hour And then take up. Oh and i might do away with the rice if it is white rice. What kind of rice is it?


White rice is easier to digest than brown/wild rice. And it's organic white rice. But it's not even half a cup. It's like maybe two spoonfuls to help soak up all the juices.

She's about 30lbs. I feed her maybe 1/4 a cup of wet food in the morning and then she finishes it off with the 2 cups of kibble. Not to mention all the fruit/veggies and snacks throughout the day. She can't handle a lot of food in her stomach. If she eats too much food she'll vomit it all up. I tried to feed her 1/2 cup of wet food and no kibble in the morning. She ended up vomiting it all up.

Well she's weird. I feed her about a cup a kibble in the morning, and she'll munch on it till about 6pm. I then feed her the second cup which she finishes off before bedtime which is around 8pm. That gives her 3-4 hours to finish pooping/peeing before bed.

We're about to switch her to Acana...I can't remember the name but it's the grain-free kind. Maybe Pacifica? I think... :hammer:


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

papertissue said:


> White rice is easier to digest than brown/wild rice. And it's organic white rice. But it's not even half a cup. It's like maybe two spoonfuls to help soak up all the juices.
> 
> She's about 30lbs. I feed her maybe 1/4 a cup of wet food in the morning and then she finishes it off with the 2 cups of kibble. Not to mention all the fruit/veggies and snacks throughout the day. She can't handle a lot of food in her stomach. If she eats too much food she'll vomit it all up. I tried to feed her 1/2 cup of wet food and no kibble in the morning. She ended up vomiting it all up.
> 
> ...


feed her raw meaty bones three times a week. you can put them in her cage when you are gone. they will force hard, compact poop which should expel her anal glands naturally. the reason she is having problems with raw is you use too much meat and not enough bone.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

versatile said:


> feed her raw meaty bones three times a week. you can put them in her cage when you are gone. they will force hard, compact poop which should expel her anal glands naturally. the reason she is having problems with raw is you use too much meat and not enough bone.


She has a deer antler because the last time she had a bone she ended up throwing it all up. And had BAAAAAD diarrhea.

And I thought bones were bad because they can splinter off in their intestines.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Check your local butcher, mine does deal with the scraps for people who want to feed raw.

My boy had bad gas until I found a food that worked for him. Cooked food takes the needed nutrients out of the food as well. Leaving them with the bones helps express the glands as well and helps with teeth and gum maintenance. If your pup is having issues with vomiting after kibbles my guess is she might be eating them too fast. Put some real big rocks in her bowl so she has to move them around and cant inhale the kibbles, see if she slows down any and helps keeping it down. Just curious, you do not feed in am elevated food bowl do you? I have heard pups have issues keeping food down with the elevated bowl.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

ames said:


> Check your local butcher, mine does deal with the scraps for people who want to feed raw.
> 
> My boy had bad gas until I found a food that worked for him. Cooked food takes the needed nutrients out of the food as well. Leaving them with the bones helps express the glands as well and helps with teeth and gum maintenance. If your pup is having issues with vomiting after kibbles my guess is she might be eating them too fast. Put some real big rocks in her bowl so she has to move them around and cant inhale the kibbles, see if she slows down any and helps keeping it down. Just curious, you do not feed in am elevated food bowl do you? I have heard pups have issues keeping food down with the elevated bowl.


No no no. She doesn't eat fast at all. That's why she's a grazer. If I try and feed her in one sitting she throws up. That's why it takes her forever to finish her morning bowl of kibble. [5am - 6pm.]

But I think she's actually expelling her glands but the smell just stays around? All the other dogs I've been around has never smelt like this. She doesn't even do the carpet booty scoot that I've heard so many dogs do.

I could see if our butcher has big soup bones. That way I can monitor her.

No. She has her bowls on ground level. I can't afford any bloat problems. Haha.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

papertissue said:


> No no no. She doesn't eat fast at all. That's why she's a grazer. If I try and feed her in one sitting she throws up. That's why it takes her forever to finish her morning bowl of kibble. [5am - 6pm.]
> 
> But I think she's actually expelling her glands but the smell just stays around? All the other dogs I've been around has never smelt like this. She doesn't even do the carpet booty scoot that I've heard so many dogs do.
> 
> ...


yeah they usually scoot their bums but I have never had a problem with that so I don't know, sorry!

My grocery store has marrow bones, not just at a butcher, they are in the freezer section. People cook the marrow bones as well not just butchers, just ask for them and don't cook it though, just give it to your pup frozen for limited times until you know its OK with her belly.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

ames said:


> yeah they usually scoot their bums but I have never had a problem with that so I don't know, sorry!
> 
> My grocery store has marrow bones, not just at a butcher, they are in the freezer section. People cook the marrow bones as well not just butchers, just ask for them and don't cook it though, just give it to your pup frozen for limited times until you know its OK with her belly.


That's a really good idea! Next month I'll go out and see how that works. Maybe the fatty marrow will help her out.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

papertissue said:


> That's a really good idea! Next month I'll go out and see how that works. Maybe the fatty marrow will help her out.


raw chicken wings, legs, necks, breast (rib included), would also help. raw turkey necks would be the best bet for someone who can't get to the butcher.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

papertissue said:


> She has a deer antler because the last time she had a bone she ended up throwing it all up. And had BAAAAAD diarrhea.
> 
> And I thought bones were bad because they can splinter off in their intestines.


they splinter when cooked.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

versatile said:


> they splinter when cooked.


:goodpost: exactly, Raw bones and you wont have that issue, cooking is when they splinter. All bones are good as long as they are not the weight baring bones from big animals, like pigs or cows which are too big and strong, you are good to go. Some people debate Pork, I personally am not a fan, but other claim when its frozen all the worms are killed so its fine to give to pets.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

So poultry is the way to go?


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

papertissue said:


> So poultry is the way to go?


it is an easy source for raw feeding. It has much muscle meat and has a high amount of bone (turkey necks). throw some organ meats in their and you have the beginnings of a decent diet. try to mimic a whole prey animal. variety is the key. i think of how much raw you could put into your dog with the amount you spend on bb. i feed guinea pig, beef, goat/lamb, rabbit, fish, chicken and turkey. in the winter i love deer roadkill (its free and imho is the best meal possible). i also don't have to worry about feeding them for the week. variety is the key to a complete diet. get as many different proteins in there as possible. it truly is fun shopping for meat and watching your animals enjoy it. :woof:


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

versatile said:


> it is an easy source for raw feeding. It has much muscle meat and has a high amount of bone (turkey necks). throw some organ meats in their and you have the beginnings of a decent diet. try to mimic a whole prey animal. variety is the key. i think of how much raw you could put into your dog with the amount you spend on bb. i feed guinea pig, beef, goat/lamb, rabbit, fish, chicken and turkey. in the winter i love deer roadkill (its free and imho is the best meal possible). i also don't have to worry about feeding them for the week. variety is the key to a complete diet. get as many different proteins in there as possible. it truly is fun shopping for meat and watching your animals enjoy it. :woof:


After some research I found an organic meat shop in our area. [None of that chemical sprayed grocery meat.] I'll start off on poultry and see how she'll handle that. And then hopefully move on to deer. [She loooooooves deer.]


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

papertissue said:


> After some research I found an organic meat shop in our area. [None of that chemical sprayed grocery meat.] I'll start off on poultry and see how she'll handle that. And then hopefully move on to deer. [She loooooooves deer.]


bone is critical. if you only feed organ/muscle meat you will always have runny poop.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

versatile said:


> bone is critical. if you only feed organ/muscle meat you will always have runny poop.


Well her poopy is pretty hard right now. I feel like maybe she's eating too much protein and not enough fat. Do you think raw meat will help with the stinky booty episodes?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep, raw meat and bones will help  I personally would never feed my dog road kill... Lol


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Yep, raw meat and bones will help  I personally would never feed my dog road kill... Lol


Ok ok ok. Haha I've got it all down now! I can't wait to see how Ruby will handle a chicken wing! :roll:

And yeah. Depending on if I just hit it with my car, or it's been out there for like 5 days...


----------

